

Uber Hypermedia - ibotty
http://www.amundsen.com/blog/archives/1151

======
jessaustin
Linked proposal:

[https://rawgithub.com/mamund/media-types/master/uber-
hyperme...](https://rawgithub.com/mamund/media-types/master/uber-
hypermedia.html)

